# Boat Flooring



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Is there anything similar to the safe floor out there that I can put on? I checked with the Safe Floor company and the quote is much higher than what everyone else on 2cool said they got there for. I was given 2 different quotes from them over the past few months and they are extremely high. One was for $1600 and the other was for $1200 and that is for a 21 foot rolled gunnel kenner with a clean front deck, easy floor and a back deck with 3 lids.


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey, C and S Outboards out in Crosby Tx is now installing a Flex Floor system. They are no longer selling G-3's and Alumacraft but still a complete marine repair shop. They also have a complete aluminum metal repair shop. I have yet to have first hand with the product, but from what I have heard and read; its about the same thing. Just around half the price. http://www.csoutboard.com/ Click on the "flex floor" link.


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

What exactly do you mean "safe floor"?


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

"Safe Floor" is a rubberized floor covering put on by a company in Pearland Tx. Here's there website. http://www.safe-floor.com/Marine.htm I talked to them at the fishing show last yr. If I can remember right, they wanted around $12.50 a sq ft. "I could be wrong" but it was close to $1800. for a 19' boat. But they can put designs into the floor covering. If you wait tell the boat show or fishing show, last yr; they handed out discount coupons there.


----------



## Rick Kersey (Apr 14, 2005)

Google, Catsaway Customs.

You should find info on SeaDek. A foam textured adhesive backed deck material.
Maverick and some other high end flats boat manufactures are offering this product. I have it on my HPX Mirage 17 Maverick.

I was skeptical regarding the dureability of SeaDek until I spoke with a friend over in Florida who had applied it to the forward casting deck and poleing platform on his boat. He tossed the scrap cuttings into the corner of his garage and forgot about them until several weeks later. In the mean time had his 2 sons clean the garage. The boy's sat a half full propane tank in the corner on top of the scraps. It sat there for a couple of weeks before he noticed and removed the tank. The Seadek had a rusty circular imprint from the tank. He used dish detergent and a brush to get the rusty ring stain off but the indention remained. Thinking it was ruined still by the indention tossed the piece in to his garage trash can. Then a couple days later set out the trash and found the porpane tank scar was completely gone.

It's about as easy to apply as shelf paper. Worth a look ! I covered my fuel tank, under gunnel, & poleing deck. I'm going to cover the cockpit floor after Christmas. The diamond texture is hard to see in the photos but it's not slick or slippery even with soapy wash water. It weighs almost nothing too. It's sold in roughly 4X8' sheets in 3 & 5mm thickness and several colors. Price per sq. is reasonable. Castaway Customs will custom and router cut for you but it's a little more pricey for the custom services.

rk


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

There has to be a place just to by the stuff and do it yourself ?


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

shoalcat_james said:


> Hey, C and S Outboards out in Crosby Tx is now installing a Flex Floor system. They are no longer selling G-3's and Alumacraft but still a complete marine repair shop. They also have a complete aluminum metal repair shop. I have yet to have first hand with the product, but from what I have heard and read; its about the same thing. Just around half the price. http://www.csoutboard.com/ Click on the "flex floor" link.


Awesome! I will call them Tuesday.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I called C&S today and their price is $10.00 per square foot no matter what the difficulty is. They said it is the same as the safe-floor, but softer and same warranty. I am going over there to check it out this week. Much better price than the safe-floor.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Ultra Tuff...U.S. Navy, Disney, etc. and you can get the rubberized coating at B.P.S. and do it yourself...the stuff is simply amazing!


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Pm Me there is a guy in conroe that said he would line x my 21 footer for about 750.


----------



## safe-floor (Nov 9, 2005)

Just to set the record straight- Safe Floors price is $12.00 per sq ft, guides and dealers are some less. Quotes on the phone are estimates, we measure the boats as they come in and only where the customer wants our product, then give an exact price. And by the way, we don't use polyurethane binders because they will turn yellow in time. Thanks old ed


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Can Safe Floor be installed over the Plywood decking thats screwed down?


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

PasadenaMan, I would think so. I have seen it on docks. "Matagorda Harbor; Russells Bait and Tackle" BUT I would strongly suggest sealling the plywood before having it applied. If the plywood comes apart per moister in a year; that's alot of money down the tube if you have to replace it.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

C&S Marine in Crosby does their safe floor for $10 per square foot.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

How much weight does this flooring add per square foot? I would like it on my front deck and behind the helm, but don't want to add alot of weight.


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

How is this Safe-floor applied? Does it come in sheets that are cut to fit? A liquid roll on material? What is the process?


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

safe-floor said:


> Just to set the record straight- Safe Floors price is $12.00 per sq ft, guides and dealers are some less. Quotes on the phone are estimates, we measure the boats as they come in and only where the customer wants our product, then give an exact price. And by the way, we don't use polyurethane binders because they will turn yellow in time. Thanks old ed


I'd be willing to bet that Ed has more experience with this type of product and its boating applications than anyone. His staff installed mine in June of '06. I can't tell any difference in the way it looks now and how it looked when it rolled out of his shop. It's definitely not cheap but in my opinion it's worth every penny. It's a super tough nonslip surface that's easy to clean.

As far as today's pricing being more than '06, I think most things have seen price increases in the last few years.

Thanks Ed for a great product and a great installation job.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

cobrayakker said:


> How much weight does this flooring add per square foot? I would like it on my front deck and behind the helm, but don't want to add alot of weight.


3/4 lb/sqft. Ed did all the horizontal surfaces on my 22'er and he estimated it at 75 lbs.



Mako232 said:


> How is this Safe-floor applied? Does it come in sheets that are cut to fit? A liquid roll on material? What is the process?


It's applied with a trowel much like stucco. It's about 1/4" thick.


----------



## cornbread (Aug 20, 2005)

Is there anyone in the San Antonio/Austin area that will put in Safe Floor or another similar brand of flooring?


----------



## cbluewater (Dec 18, 2009)

Seen too many bed liners "gone bad", some from bad preparation of surface. I would certainly look at the diffuculty in removing if there becomes a problem. Can it be spot repaired if lifting occurs?, or even worse floor replacement, because moisture gets under this liner and can't dry out. Many Manufactures carpeted Bay Boats for years and they were difficult to clean, but other problem was staying wet and intrustion of moisture especially around attaching hardware that couldn't be properly sealed. I would certainly check warranty on installation. It is always your boat thats the problem, not product. Just my thoughts !


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Ed installed the safe floor on my 23 ft shallowcraft and I love it and would pay whatever he charges me to do my next boat.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I went to C&S marine in Crosby yesterday and spoke with them about their "flex floor." It is the exact same as the safe floor, but only cost $10.00 per square foot vs. $12.50 per square foot at safe floor. They also warranty it for the life of the boat for the purchaser. Great people and nice to talk with. I will be going sometime in January to get mine done by them. And they didn't even have to "see my boat" to give me a price per square foot.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I love mine. TRI- colored..white, grayish, blue etc. $500-600 Wellcraft...20'.... all lids, deck, bow, and rear step decks at engine. (got it about a year ago). Took one day to do it. Fine job, and looks terrific too. Increases resale value...all positive to me.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

safe-floor said:


> .........And by the way, we don't use polyurethane binders because *they will turn yellow in time*. Thanks old ed


Maybe you missed this tidbit.

From Flex Floor website.

"_Colored granulated rubber particles are bonded to your deck with a *polyurethane binder*. After it is cured it becomes incredibly durable and cools the decks in an aluminum boat to a very comfortable temperature. It also acts as a noise deadening material to quiet your boat down. This material is extremely safe and non toxic."_


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Reel Bender said:


> Ed installed the safe floor on my 23 ft shallowcraft and I love it and would pay whatever he charges me to do my next boat.


They installed the flooring on my old 12' Aluminum Scooter and I would gladly pay what their price is now. Great stuff!!!!


----------



## skniper (Oct 31, 2008)

Coming in a little late on this one but just to throw out another testimony......just got my 20' aluminum back from SafeFloor and it is sweet!! 
Looks and feels 200% better at least, great install and Ed's a good dude to deal with. The dog likes it too.

Price is relative......before, in the sun, my deck would FRY any bare skin that touched it.

Currently waiting on my cooler rack seat to get done, I'll put up some pics when it gets in.


----------



## fishinfever3577 (Aug 22, 2012)

Any news on Any of these products lately?


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

fishinfever3577 said:


> Any news on Any of these products lately?


Call George over at South Texas Boatworks in Pearland... He has some stuff that will do the trick.

281-236-1779.

Tell him that Church sent you his way.


----------



## topwtr#1 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Don't skimp*

Yes the material is worth the money. No there is not another product that I would install. All of my boats will have safe-floor. Pressure wash and put away. No scuff marks ever again. Go see Ed and sit with him. He is a nice guy and backs his work! Every tournament, every trip, every time I wash my boat I say I am glad I made the investment!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

justinsfa said:


> Call George over at South Texas Boatworks in Pearland... He has some stuff that will do the trick.
> 
> 281-236-1779.
> 
> Tell him that Church sent you his way.


Yes, they do the same work. The granulated rubber is the same quality and the epoxy/resin has the same chemical characteristics. AND, their prices are set per square foot. I got three different prices from Ed for the same boat over a 2 month period. This is why a new company needs to come in to create competition for honest prices.


----------



## topwtr#1 (Sep 27, 2005)

"Yes, they do the same work. The granulated rubber is the same quality and the epoxy/resin has the same chemical characteristics. AND, their prices are set per square foot. I got three different prices from Ed for the same boat over a 2 month period. This is why a new company needs to come in to create competition for honest prices."

I can't resist! Who asks for 3 prices over and over again in 2 months? I would bet it was over the phone as well. Ed can quote you exact if he can see the boat. I would bet any service company (mechanic, plumber, electrician) would have a variance over the phone if you called 3 times in 2 days. I would charge an inconvenience tax just for making me work 3 times for free. I have known Ed since he worked at a boat company 15 years ago and have been doing business with him for the last 6 years. There is not a dishonest bone in his body. Please think before you slander someone and his livelihood.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

:headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

I been getting Safefloor on every boat I own (4) , worth every penny , And Ed is alway great to deal with A++ . 
I could not own a boat without SafeFloor !

You get what you pay for !!

Jimmy


----------

